# whites mill



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

fished for around three or four hrs today, got 4 smallies,white bass and one small eye


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

That's a nice Hocking smallie! That's a great stream to fish, wish I was back there.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Were you in a Blue truck?


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

no, tan ford escape


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice fish, should only get better down there.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I got into them farther south where I live Monday. Had 6 bass in hand on the fly rod in the span of about 15 minutes in one section that was hot, no takes in an hour in the rest of what I fished!


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

seen your pics, nice smallies, if it don't rain i'm gonna hit it again sat morning


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

saugeye2 said:


> seen your pics, nice smallies, if it don't rain i'm gonna hit it again sat morning


Rain or not, I'll be deer hunting!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

me too!!!!


----------



## Dirt_Boy_200 (May 7, 2008)

When I fished the mill a few years ago, the guy that owned the mill and surrounding property was running everybody off. you guys fishing from boats or shore.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

i was wading


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Dirt_Boy_200 said:


> When I fished the mill a few years ago, the guy that owned the mill and surrounding property was running everybody off. you guys fishing from boats or shore.



The White's Mill folks will run you out only if you are on their side of the river. Folks fish from the opposite bank all the time and are allowed, as far as I know. Step foot on the mill side and you will be run off is spotted. My father was doing a canoe trip from above Athens down to Coolville, an all-dayer (obviously), and they drug their canoes around the falls at the mill on the mill side and were not-so-pleasantly told to get back in the water.


----------



## Dirt_Boy_200 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks. if I ever go back down there to fish I'll use my float tube.


----------

